# My dogs.



## APBTkisses (May 23, 2009)

Meet Belle & Zeke. They're my lives and I love them both dearly.

They are both certified Canine Good Citizens through the AKC. Belle is working on her Therapy work. & Zeke is working on basic obedience to also become a certified theraphy dog.  
Belle-








Zeke-







]

The 2 of them at Ft. Desoto.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Nice looking hounds u have there.
I have 15 dogs and 6 hogs lol.
I have a rat terrier that is brindled pattern she is due pups July 4th.
Brindles and blues r my favorites :mrgreen:


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow Larry enough animals? haha.

Well I have a dog (poodle and not with one of those haircuts haha), two frogs, a hog. And two fish. But the fish don't rhyme.
What kind of doggies do you have?


----------



## funkybee (Mar 27, 2009)

OMG so cute, Zeke's eyes remind me of a pit bull cross I used to have


----------



## APBTkisses (May 23, 2009)

Thanks all! Zeke is a Pit Bull. Belle is a Pit Bull mix, not too sure with what, but i dont care either way.


----------



## hedgewawa (Apr 25, 2009)

Stunningly gorgeous dogs. I have 2 chihuahuas and 2 hogs. Larry! Im impressed. Pics of pooches please.


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

Very beautiful dogs. And it's great to see someone is showing how amazing and gentle pit bulls can be - I know a lot of people don't like them just because of what some ignorant people use them for (aka dog fighting). Great pictures too =] I love brindle pit bulls.


----------



## christine. (Jun 15, 2009)

they are amazing looking! 

I have a beautiful german shepard myself, a bunch of fish, 2 turles, and by sunday... a hedgehog!


----------



## APBTkisses (May 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone! As you can imagine, I deal with a lot of ignorance daily....but all I can do is set my dogs up for success. If more Pit Bull owners did this, the breed wouldn't be in such turmoil.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

hedgewawa said:


> Stunningly gorgeous dogs. I have 2 chihuahuas and 2 hogs. Larry! Im impressed. Pics of pooches please.


Got 21 rat terrier puppies from 5 litters here is a link http://imageevent.com/thomasonratterriers


----------

